

PleaseReturn.it - jaybna
http://www.pleasereturn.it/
So twice in the last several months I have had stuff swiped. All too low in value to really involve the police (or have them give a rip). The only thing I could think of was to "register" the thefts on the Internet and hope for a Google search by some law-abiding citizen to catch it. Not much of a hope but it made me feel better.<p>Except, there was nowhere to do this. So I created PleaseReturn.it as a free place anyone can upload anything you've had taken (except your innocence). It likely won't work, but you can say you at least did something.<p>There, I feel better already...
======
rossbeale
is this site, yours?

site seems very basic but does what it says on the tin. Needs traction to work
though...

